# Sling Media to support Adobe Flash in Hardware and Software



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Sling Media Announces Support for Adobe Flash Platform in Hardware and Software Products*

_Support for Adobe Flash Platform expands SlingPlayer reach to millions of new devices_

*Las Vegas, Nev., USA - Jan. 7, 2010* - Sling Media, Inc., a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS), today announced a collaboration with Adobe to support the Adobe Flash Platform. As part of the alliance, Sling Media will natively support Adobe® Flash® Player and Flash streaming protocols in the Slingbox® Pro-HD and Slingbox SOLO to deliver smooth H.264 video and audio to its award-winning SlingPlayers.

As a result, any Internet-connected device that includes Adobe Flash Player 10 or is Adobe Flash-enabled will be able to run the SlingPlayer application, such as media players, PCs, gaming consoles and mobile devices. The industry-wide adoption of Adobe Flash Player ensures that, as these devices and operating systems evolve, SlingPlayer will run on the widest possible set of platforms.

"SlingPlayer support for the Adobe Flash Platform will broaden the reach of our technology to a world of new devices," said John M. Paul, executive vice president of Products at Sling Media. "Adobe's continued delivery of new performance and feature capabilities make SlingPlayer updates and enhancements much faster to develop and distribute."

Committed to providing the best user experience, Sling Media also plans to support the upcoming release of Flash Player 10.1 as soon as it becomes available.

"Flash Player delivers rich, high-quality interactive video and secure content to users across screens," said Jim Guerard, vice president and general manager for Dynamic Media at Adobe. "With the support of the latest Flash Player, customers of Sling Media are able to view the latest and most engaging content available, whether they view it on their desktop or on a mobile device."

*How it Works*
SlingPlayer will leverage the ability of Adobe Flash Player to use the power of a device's hardware to accelerate the decoding of a video stream, creating a high-quality experience while conserving battery life. It will also support secure RTMP measures, including RTMPE encryption, supported by the Adobe Flash Platform to protect content as it streams from supported Slingboxes and SlingLoaded™ devices. As Sling Media continues to enhance its placeshifting technology, its support of the Adobe Flash Platform will ensure that these enhancements will reach the largest possible set of devices.

Sling Media will be demonstrating this new technology in Booth 9021 at the Consumer Electronics Show 2010 in the Central Hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center.

*About Sling Media, Inc.*
Sling Media, Inc., an affiliate of EchoStar Technologies L.L.C., which is a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS), is the leading provider of video placeshifting products and services for consumers and television service providers. Sling Media's product family includes the internationally acclaimed, Emmy award-winning Slingbox® that allows consumers to watch and control their living room television shows at any time, from any location, using PCs, Macs, PDAs and smartphones. For more information, visit www.slingmedia.com.


----------



## Deputy Fife (Jul 19, 2008)

Does this mean I would be able to view my Slingbox via the internet using a Nokia N900?


----------

